# Smith & Wesson To Stop Selling Guns In California



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

S&W will join with Sturm Ruger in not selling guns in California due to that states microstamping law.

MILLER: Smith & Wesson to stop selling guns in California due to microstamping law - Washington Times


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a sad situation. Good folks like shotlady are not going to be able to purchase S&W or Ruger automatics. California politicians are making progress towards disarming their law abiding citizens. When this fails to lessen crime those politicians will blame it on neighboring states like Nevada and Arizona that don't have such laws and snivel for more federal restriction.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Great all that means is more for me. All manufactures should pull the plug and stop selling if CA is that stupid. Move their businesses to TX and let the people react like in CO.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Good for them. I feel for Shotlady and others, but that state is lost and shouldn't be supported for people who are pro-2nd amendment. It's time to move and give your dollars to a better state.




Or rally with people of a like mind and go down to the capital and hang all the politicians. Than put bullets into anyone who's got a problem with that.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone familiar with the Magpul moved due to Mag Capacity restrictions in their home state? I might have to choose my home state by gun laws.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

This is exactly what kommiefornia was hoping would happen. They knew manufacturers wouldn't modify their plants just to accommodate their new mandate. Won't do a bit of good.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Hopefully Smith and Wesson will grab their balls and tell them that also means to law enforcement.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Mic said:


> Hopefully Smith and Wesson will grab their balls and tell them that also means to law enforcement.


THIS, is the type of action that works.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Mic said:


> Hopefully Smith and Wesson will grab their balls and tell them that also means to law enforcement.


ALL gun manufacturers should stop selling to government agencies in ALL states that support gun control of any kind.. Cali,New Yowk and Ct. for starters!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

All arms manufacture's should stop selling Arms to the Mil and Para MIl LEO and other ABC agencies in states that have anti gun laws if you disarm the public then disarm the public servants.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mic said:


> Hopefully Smith and Wesson will grab their balls and tell them that also means to law enforcement.


Well, I was going to comment, but you got there first....


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

ANTI GUN STAtES NEED TO
Disarm all the following:
Senators
Legislators
Judges
LEO
FEDS
National Guard
Governor
All state local and federal public servants of every kind and character that are currently armed:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

That includes AMMO to


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am torn between two feelings, one is disgust that California would pass such a disgusting law, and self interest driven glee that S&W's and Ruger's are now going to become easier to get a hold of. One thing for certain, I will not go to California for anything.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You might want to develop a 3rd feeling (just a suggestion). Make sure you don't elect local officials or state officials in your FREE state that go "look" at what they are doing in CA. I am sure this is viewed as a success by anti gun zealots in the CA state legislature and will for others to follow. Sure its only CA, and sure NY, Conn, Mass and a few others may well follow and that's not "YOU" I know. It can be - in time and believe me they aim it too be. Also don't predict that S&W and Ruger will be all that easier to get. The CA market place accounts for 10% of their business easy. With that gone they aren't going to increase product much, and once NY, CONN, Mass and others sign on the market shrinks more and more. Then so does the number of models, the return on investment from research and development - please NOTE that nothing good comes of this for ANY OF YOU in ANY STATE.



Notsoyoung said:


> I am torn between two feelings, one is disgust that California would pass such a disgusting law, and self interest driven glee that S&W's and Ruger's are now going to become easier to get a hold of. One thing for certain, I will not go to California for anything.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Glock has just announced that their new models will not be sold in California those currently on the list will continue to be sold.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA has the laws and the government they wanted, they must live with or change it. CA as a state does not give a darn is any one stops selling guns in the state.
That is what they want.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mic said:


> Hopefully Smith and Wesson will grab their balls and tell them that also means to law enforcement.


This is exactly what Barrett did a few years ago.
When The Peoples Republic of Kalifornia banned 50 caliber rifles Barrett stopped selling rifles of ALL calibers to law enforcement in that state. Their reasoning - if the public can't have them, neither should the cops. And they refuse to work/repairs on any existing LEO rifles from there, also.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Actually I find this, taken with NY and CT to be scary as hell. They have only been on the fast-track anti-gun tear for just over a year and look at how many rights they have rolled back already. We had been steadily winning this fight over the last 20 years. It seems they are rolling back almost everything we accomplished in the last 2 decades in a very short period of time. This is VERY bad.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> Actually I find this, taken with NY and CT to be scary as hell. They have only been on the fast-track anti-gun tear for just over a year and look at how many rights they have rolled back already. We had been steadily winning this fight over the last 20 years. It seems they are rolling back almost everything we accomplished in the last 2 decades in a very short period of time. This is VERY bad.


Inor, it may be time for you and the Mrs to think about moving to the South. We are still Americans down here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Inor, it may be time for you and the Mrs to think about moving to the South. We are still Americans down here.


Indeed, well past time.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

retired guard said:


> It's a sad situation. Good folks like shotlady are not going to be able to purchase S&W or Ruger automatics. California politicians are making progress towards disarming their law abiding citizens. When this fails to lessen crime those politicians will blame it on neighboring states like Nevada and Arizona that don't have such laws and snivel for more federal restriction.


 thank you. I went and got an m&p 40 last night. for good measure. I cant wait to love it  the ones on cal guns are getting snatched up.
springfield is pulling out too. there will no compliant semi autos in ca. its just not feaseable.

my bestie is a 2a attorney. so we are buying now.

I will sit here until Bradley is done with his usmc deal. ifn he deploys again and again. im going to sit right here and wait for him to come home. when hes done I will go. I was his first sempre fi. lol Anthony wont be stationed here and will have 8yrs so um, ill move about the cabin freely.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I will sit here until Bradley is done with his usmc deal. ifn he deploys again and again. im going to sit right here and wait for him to come home. when hes done I will go. I was his first sempre fi. lol Anthony wont be stationed here and will have 8yrs so um, ill move about the cabin freely.


I still don't understand why we station so many American soldiers in Kalifornia. I know a lot of folks who would rather have all our Men & Women back here on US soil. The lot of you come back home as soon as you can!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Coming from CA, this state... the people in it. This includes the ones I share an office with are simply Anti Gun. When I bought all my kids AR Lowers and upgraded my px4 with a USP they all looked at me like I was a gun nut and should be locked up. I have chains that bind me to this state, Chains I love. Otherwise, I would leave.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

That's the whole idea behind California politicians over bearing gun laws...drive dealers out of state, make it too difficult for manufactures to sell their products and slowly choke off the availability of guns achieving a coveted ban on guns by defacto and not having to justify it before the SCOTUS. Just like Japan has essentially done although they don't have a 2nd Amendment. But the principal is the same...make it too expensive and too difficult to own guns and you achieve the end goal just the same.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Ripon said:


> You might want to develop a 3rd feeling (just a suggestion). Make sure you don't elect local officials or state officials in your FREE state that go "look" at what they are doing in CA. I am sure this is viewed as a success by anti gun zealots in the CA state legislature and will for others to follow. Sure its only CA, and sure NY, Conn, Mass and a few others may well follow and that's not "YOU" I know. It can be - in time and believe me they aim it too be. Also don't predict that S&W and Ruger will be all that easier to get. The CA market place accounts for 10% of their business easy. With that gone they aren't going to increase product much, and once NY, CONN, Mass and others sign on the market shrinks more and more. Then so does the number of models, the return on investment from research and development - please NOTE that nothing good comes of this for ANY OF YOU in ANY STATE.


This is exactly it! Does anyone here really think they're going to stop at NY, CT, MA, and CA??? Not on your life, and with every school shooting we all get closer to being stripped of our rights. If we fail to support the rights of our brothers & sisters behind enemy lines we will lose everything. I'm sure our counterparts down under and in the UK could talk for days about how they lost their rights and maybe they should so we all understand how it happened. Don't think for one second it can't happen in any state in the country because it can and it will if we allow it. Sure we can all move around when it happens but there's only 50 states and every state lost gives their cause momentum. Wait until the next round of federal legislation rolls around, if this law stands in California it may very well become the law of the land. I hope the NRA is already on this one.

If this nonsense becomes federal law we may very well get the SHTF situation we've all been waiting for. Take heed friends they are after your guns too, we all need to be in this fight. We need to stay united and fight them on *ALL* fronts.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

While I had some windshield time today I had a thought (I do that on occasion). I was wondering about the 13 original colonies and how many of them now belong to the commies. I count 8 but there could be more.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

shotlady said:


> thank you. I went and got an m&p 40 last night. for good measure. I cant wait to love it  the ones on cal guns are getting snatched up.
> springfield is pulling out too. there will no compliant semi autos in ca. its just not feaseable.
> 
> my bestie is a 2a attorney. so we are buying now.
> ...


My boy just came home from San Diego. He decided one hitch in the Marines was enough. He loved the weather and the girls but is glad to be back home in the south! He said CA is one messed up state. I thought it was getting bad 30 years ago when I was there in the Navy.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> ANTI GUN STAtES NEED TO
> Disarm all the following:
> Senators
> Legislators
> ...


Gunners Mate, they should also have no armed security, private or government, for them and their families. I mean, hell its "good enought for the LOWERCLASS working citizens not to have guns", why should they.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Boss, really glad your son got out of there. Shake his hand, and tell him that I REALLY RESPECT HIM, and THANK HIM. D


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Actually I find this, taken with NY and CT to be scary as hell. They have only been on the fast-track anti-gun tear for just over a year and look at how many rights they have rolled back already. We had been steadily winning this fight over the last 20 years. It seems they are rolling back almost everything we accomplished in the last 2 decades in a very short period of time. This is VERY bad.


A couple of states do not have a state constitution protection of 2A


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

shotlady said:


> thank you. I went and got an m&p 40 last night. for good measure. I cant wait to love it


You're really gonna love that one shotlady! It is sooooo sweet!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The person who cooked up the whole stupid idea of microstamping and all the dumbshits that jumped on that ship of fools, need to feel the sting on being slapped up side the head with a large trout.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

whoppo said:


> The person who cooked up the whole stupid idea of microstamping and all the dumbshits that jumped on that ship of fools, need to feel the sting on being slapped up side the head with a large trout.


What they are really looking in the not to distant future is a serious increase in crime.

John Steinbeck: When seconds count, the police are only minutes away.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't imagine the law will hold up in court. The Supreme Court has already ruled in the Heller case that the government can not ban weapons common to self defense so since microstamping is a virtually non-existent technology the law would ban all common firearms correct? Seems to me that when this case hits the courts it will be overturned. It may take years and will probably be appealed as far as possible but it will eventually be overturned. Best case scenario would be an injunction issued by a federal judge until a final determination is made. Just my thoughts on it, hopefully I'm right.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Infidel said:


> I don't imagine the law will hold up in court. The Supreme Court has already ruled in the Heller case that the government can not ban weapons common to self defense so since microstamping is a virtually non-existent technology the law would ban all common firearms correct? Seems to me that when this case hits the courts it will be overturned. It may take years and will probably be appealed as far as possible but it will eventually be overturned. Best case scenario would be an injunction issued by a federal judge until a final determination is made. Just my thoughts on it, hopefully I'm right.
> 
> -Infidel


The problem with this is that someone has to fight it. This costs a lot of money and you need to find someone who has the time and money.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Infidel said:


> I don't imagine the law will hold up in court. The Supreme Court has already ruled in the Heller case that the government can not ban weapons common to self defense so since microstamping is a virtually non-existent technology the law would ban all common firearms correct? Seems to me that when this case hits the courts it will be overturned. It may take years and will probably be appealed as far as possible but it will eventually be overturned. Best case scenario would be an injunction issued by a federal judge until a final determination is made. Just my thoughts on it, hopefully I'm right.
> 
> -Infidel


Don't forget, this is The Peoples Republic of Kalifornia we are talking about, along with the infamous 9th District Court of Appeals. Those judges wouldn't recognize the Constitution if it hit them in the face.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

They probably used the Constitution to roll up some joints, or was that Colorado... ah well Up in Smoke !

So from now on is buying sandpaper illegal in California?
After all it can be used to sand off the micro stamp in 2 seconds.
According to the inventor the stamp is not even readable anyway without sanding it.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

•States with Extremely High Populations of Gun Owners(more than 50%)

•1. Wyoming - 59.7%
•2. Alaska - 57.8%
•3. Montana - 57.7%
•4. South Dakota - 56.6%
•5. West Virginia - 55.4%
•6. Mississippi - 55.3%
•6. Idaho - 55.3%
•6. Arkansas - 55.3%
•9. Alabama - 51.7%
•10. North Dakota - 50.7% 
•11. Kentucky - 47.7%
•12. Wisconsin - 44.4% (Battleground state. See Wisconsin in 2012 Elections.)
•13. Louisiana - 44.1%
•14. Utah - 43.9%
•14. Tennessee - 43.9%
•16. Oklahoma - 42.9%
•16. Iowa - 42.9% (Battleground state. See Iowa in 2012 Elections.)
•18. South Carolina - 42.3%
•19. Kansas - 42.1%
•20. Vermont - 42.0%
•21. Missouri - 41.7% (Battleground state. See Missouri in 2012 Elections.)
•21. Minnesota - 41.7%
•23. North Carolina - 41.3% (Battleground state. See North Carolina in 2012 Elections.)
•24. Maine - 40.5%
•25. Georgia - 40.3% 
•26. Oregon - 39.8%
•27. Indiana - 39.1%
•28. Nebraska - 38.6%
•29. Michigan - 38.4% (Battleground state. See Michigan in 2012 Elections.)
•30. Texas - 35.9%
•31. Virginia - 35.1% (Battleground state. See Virginia in 2012 Elections.)
•32. New Mexico - 34.8% (Battleground state. See New Mexico in 2012 Elections.)
•33. Colorado - 34.7% (Battleground state. See Colorado in 2012 Elections.)
•33. Pennsylvania - 34.7% (Battleground state. See Pennsylvania in 2012 Elections.)
•35. Nevada - 33.8% (Battleground state. See Nevada in 2012 Elections.)
•36. Washington - 33.1%
•37. Ohio - 32.4% (Battleground state. See Ohio in 2012 Elections.)
•38. Arizona - 31.1% (Battleground state. See Arizona in 2012 Elections.)
•39. New Hampshire - 30.0% (Battleground state. See New Hampshire in 2012 Elections.) 
•40. Delaware - 25.5%
•41. Florida - 24.5% (Battleground state. See Florida in 2012 Elections.)
•42. California - 21.3%

•42. Maryland - 21.3%
•44. Illinois - 20.2%
•45. New York - 18%
•46. Connecticut - 16.7%
•47. Rhode Island - 12.8%
•48. Massachusetts - 12.6%
•49. New Jersey - 12.3%
•50. Hawaii - 6.7%


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

My Brother lives in Idaho... now I know why. Beautiful this time of year as well.


----------

